# Nostalgia Critic



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

Because furries hate him, I might as well make a topic about him!

Anyone watch his vids?

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thatguywiththeglasses/nostalgia-critic


----------



## Fen (Apr 16, 2009)

Furries hate him? I was unaware of this. This guy is awesome in my book ^^.

Is there something of his I haven't seen that might change my opinion?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

There used to be a Link of the Day linking to his Sonic the Hedgehog review. Ensue drama.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes. I do. He is awesome.

Him and Angry Video Game Nerd.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

AVGN stopped becoming interesting when he used skits though.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 16, 2009)

He's awesome.
The Micheal Jackson moonwalker film review was brilliance.
"You're ignorant"


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 16, 2009)

he is amazing^^
the part about furries in his sonic review was pretty funny, i liked that it was both sarcastic, funny and fair at the same time. fair simply because he explained what furries really are after he made a joke about them, so i dont really get what the big deal about that video was 
i also like noah antwiler from the spoony experiment, his FFVIII review series is plain awesome! XD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

I loled at what he had to say in Rock-a-Doodle.

Kid in movie says, "Oh No, I'm a Furry!"


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 16, 2009)

I love the man, and he DOES try not to be offensive to furries.  Even in the Sonic video he just admits that he doesn't know anything about the fandom other than the whole "person who likes anthro animals" and does a joke about centaurs.  I can understand if someone doesn't like him because he acts like a dick though.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2009)

What, only one mention of Spoony?  For shame.

I'm not so much an AVGN, but then I haven't given much of his reviews a shot.


----------



## Liam (Apr 16, 2009)

Somehow, the Nostalgia Critic seems more refined than the AVGN and I like him for it.  He saves his hate and frustration for the reviewed materials and doesn't really go out offending people.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I loled at what he had to say in Rock-a-Doodle.
> 
> Kid in movie says, "Oh No, I'm a Furry!"



Actually, the kid says "Oh no, I'm ALL furry!" but he is a crappy (voice) actor so yeah.


----------



## Teracat (Apr 16, 2009)

Clearly, this thread forces us all to stare into the bottomless pit of hatred that furries reserve solely for the Nostalgia Critic.

I think he's one of the most entertaining people on the internet. Most of his reviews are spot-on, he doesn't get carried away with himself, and is actually funny (as opposed to a certain video game reviewer who believes compound swears and random senseless violence is pure comic genius).


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought he was funny, though I think he needs to take some sorta meds to calm himself a little.   His Superman review was bang-on awesome. ^^;


----------



## Sernion (Apr 17, 2009)

That is the best reason to hate Nostalgia Critic ever. I wonder how many furs hate Trilby games because Yahtzee is a SA Goon.

I enjoy his videos more than AGVN's. His jokes are pretty creative.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 17, 2009)

He can be humorous sometimes.  Every now and then there will be a gem, but he also occasionally will rant about some little detail in a movie that didn't seem all that offensive to me, and he'll go on and on for minutes, which sort of leaves me sitting there going, "okay, maybe you just didn't get the joke, sir."
But he is usually good at pointing out incredibly clichÃ© and/or stupid aspects of a movie's plot and writing, and even better at taking things out of context for humorous effect.  And hey, he actually gives positive reviews of things from time to time.  That's a plus right there.

And really?  People were offended by his mention of furries in the Sonic review?  I was just surprised by how fair he was.  I figured he was going to go nuts and start screaming about duck tits or bunny boobs again, but he really just made a passing mention that apparently Sally Acorn has a following within the fandom, and left it at that.
And besides; he's right.  Sonic SatAM is a kickass show, even though I'm not that big of a Sonic fan.  And despite that the character Antoine is one of the most culturally insensitive and offensive characters ever to have been created.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 17, 2009)

Furs are stupid like that.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I just started the Mortal Kombat: Annihilation, and he's doing some faggoty stand-up bit. Okay, that was an excruciating single minute. So, now that I've watched something I can feel fit to condemn him as human debris. Oh, the Nostalgia Critic? Yeah, shit's fucking retarded.
Ta-da.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 17, 2009)

Yahtzee's a goon? No wonder he's so obsessed with Branston Pickle. Whatever the hell that is.


I haven't watched really any Angry Video Game Man or "Nostalgia Critic" videos. Which is probably for the better.


Like I give a shit what some fucking nerd has to say.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 17, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually, the kid says "Oh no, I'm ALL furry!" but he is a crappy (voice) actor so yeah.



That's what I think, too, if you look carefully and watch Edmond's tongue movement when he says that statement. It's the slight speech impediment he has that makes the statement a bit hard to make out.

Anyway, I pretty much enjoy watching Nostalgia Critic's videos. He's very spot-on in reviewing the poor logic or reasoning behind many of the moments in the bad movies he has reviewed, and he does it well enough to make him both funny and amusing to watch. For example, for "Garbage Pail Kids," when it comes to him describing how excruciatingly painful it is to watch that film, I could actually sense that, too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yahtzee's a goon? No wonder he's so obsessed with Branston Pickle. Whatever the hell that is.
> 
> 
> I haven't watched really any Angry Video Game Man or "Nostalgia Critic" videos. Which is probably for the better.
> ...



Aaaaand there goes the point of the vid passing through the fence.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Aaaaand there goes the point of the vid passing through the fence.



I was being ironic 


It looks like you are the one who is dense


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2009)

How's that ironic? <_<

The vids are meant to be satirical, although NC does indeed have correct or at least partially right on his comments.


----------



## Kero (Apr 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There used to be a Link of the Day linking to his Sonic the Hedgehog review. Ensue drama.


Hated it.  /in-living-color

Nostalgia Critic makes my blood boil.  :x  And AVGN reminds me of my frustration with some games.  ;p


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Apr 18, 2009)

I like alot about all the critics,.theres always something that might make you go huh but,.thats why there critics,.not everyone is going to agree with everything they say,.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2009)

FyrbornXTG said:


> I like alot about all the critics,.theres always something that might make you go huh but,.thats why there critics,.not everyone is going to agree with everything they say,.



And here's another one who missed the point.


----------



## FlashTimberwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I totally understand why most furries don't like the Nostalgia Critic.

In his "Space Jam" review, he mentioned that there are some people who like to F-@#$ bunnies. Poor Lola. She rarely gets the recognition she deserves.

In his "Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog" review, he does mention that furries are into animals with human-like qualities when he talks about Princess Sally. Although he may have offended fans of centaurs.

To be honest, I do find most of the Nostalgia Critic's videos to be pretty funny. I don't take him seriously. He's just another guy on the net who makes videos; just like the Angry Video Game Nerd.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 20, 2009)

But Lola sucks though.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 20, 2009)

I've watched a few of his vid and they are genuinely funny.  I should probably watch more of them so I can see what you guys are talking about.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the guy.

He has made fun of some of my favourite movies, and it makes me look at them in another way.  Like..."yeah...that was rather stupid".  and I'll still love the films anyway.

Haven't watched any of the ones that make the furry references yet, but I doubt I'd be offended.   gotta be able to laugh at yourself, ya know?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 20, 2009)

I actually enjoy watching this guy to a great extent.
Anybody seen his Moonwalker review? I was put to tears.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

lol @ people raging at TMNT

He loves the movie. He just wanted to troll the people who requested it by becoming a very nostalgic person who uses rose-tinted glasses on criticizing things... you know, like a large lot of you?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Haven't watched any of the ones that make the furry references yet, but I doubt I'd be offended.   gotta be able to laugh at yourself, ya know?



He doesn't really say anything offensive about Furries, beyond that he doesn't get what a Furry is. I think the worst he's said was in the Space Jam review, when he talks about Lola.


And yesterday was TGWTG's site's 1 year anniversary :3 Thank you Youtube for helping make the site possible by being a dick and yanking his videos!


----------



## Teracat (Apr 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But Lola sucks though.



More than we ever needed to know.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

Hell, her alternate versions in Loonatics and Babies have even more personality than her.


----------



## Ruko (May 1, 2009)

I started watching a few more of these the other day. Had some funny parts to them. 

I like his hat.


----------



## Arctures (May 1, 2009)

That man sure knows how to wear a tie~~~~


----------

